# Aerobic exercise helps body on multiple levels



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aerobic exercise helps body on multiple levels by Joe Elrod Typically, when we think of aerobic exercise, we think trim bodies, burning calories, looking healthier and having more energy. These are certainly great benefits. However, the good news is that there are many other underlying positive benefits happening that are not only increasing the length [...]

*Read More...*


----------

